# My recent close call...flight to the ground!



## scottbaker (Feb 20, 2008)

I have been dithering about posting my story. Thanks to Tom D. and others for encouraging me.

In November 2007 I fell 20' to the ground from a big willow. Made a bad error and was very lucky to come out as I did.

If you want to read my story and laugh learn or cuss me out...its attached.

Still groaning daily...Scott


----------



## Magnum783 (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow thanks man! I hear you on being embarrassed. I too a had a huge fall but it was even more my fault than yours also it was a lot of my own inexperience. Kudos for you to be man enough to admit you made a mistake. Thanks I enjoyed your story and thank the good lord it has a good ending.
Jared


----------



## Justice (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting, glad to hear your OK.
No laughing, or cussing out. I think everyone has pushed it too far too many times. Looking back I wonder how I was not killed many times. 
Your story is another reminder that it is usually "us" that we have to watch out for the most. Meaning step back, think about it again, and wake up. The best part of this profession is your always thinking, its those times when we don't think we get into trouble. 
Thanks for the wake up call!


----------



## 046 (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks for sharing.... had a similar scare. only branch didn't let go. 

years ago when I first started climbing trees... climbed a oak anchoring to a large crotch. didn't think much until I got up and realized entire backside of crotch was hollow. about sh*t in my pants..

needless to say that got me checking back sides of ALL anchors. regardless of how sound it looks from one side.


----------



## Saw Bones (Feb 21, 2008)

Good Post thanks for sharing.

You are lucky. With out ragging on you too much, as a Paramedic I have to say you really should have gone in the Ambulance. I could list a lot of reasons, but I wont go into all that.

Thanks again for sharing the experience. If any one wants to debate the Ambulance issue I will be glad to.


----------



## Sprig (Feb 21, 2008)

Scott, thank you for sharing your experience, no, no chit from me, just keep healing up and for dog's sake be careful All; you are so very very lucky man, I know as a relatively small fall of around 12' changed my life forever and I live with reminders daily, we ain't bullet proof and that foggy-end-of-the-day thingy can be a killer in near any activity involving heights/weights and tools.
Heal up well!



Serge


----------



## joesawer (Feb 21, 2008)

Good post.


----------



## loveroftrees (Feb 21, 2008)

It takes a big man to right something like that. You don't have to answer this but I can just quess how many times you must of reread it your self. Iwcall that learning. Good luck climb slow see you in the stars.......bob


----------



## gremlin (Feb 21, 2008)

great post glar your ok. everyone here should read that post


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 22, 2008)

Ouch. You remind me of me. Now, the older we get, we just don't bend and bounce like we used to, and it takes longer to heal, so the stakes have gone up.

Thanks for posting this story. God Bless, Ryan.


----------



## Gumnuts (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats on learning to groan like an old man - you made it ....  

Glad your OK
thanks for the story



*Willow* - one of the shiftiest trees to climb ,quote and cut


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 22, 2008)

thank you for sharing, and glad you are recovering well. Climb safe everyone.... Mike


----------



## Bermie (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for your post and I'm glad you are recovering!

It just helped to remind me that I am not a total wuss when I stop at the end of a day, when there is just one more bit to do...but I'm busted...
Come back the next day and it all goes well. I'd rather have a thinner profit margin than a big medical bill!


----------



## Scots Climber (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm glad to hear that your injuries were minimal.


----------



## ckliff (Feb 24, 2008)

Good post. Whats with the part about blowing out your breath while falling?
What does that do?


----------



## scottbaker (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks all of you for feed back and good wishes.. I am glad I posted my story.

The blowing out breath thing...as I undersand it...is that it is better to hit while chest cavity is deflated rather than inflated. Does that really make sense? I don't know.
Scott


----------



## arbormonkey (Feb 25, 2008)

Glad you are ok, Scott.


----------



## hornett224 (Feb 26, 2008)

*i worked with a company last month.*

they use a climber i no longer use.they got back from lunch and he didn't want to spike back up to were he had been working so they got a bright idea.they decided to winch him back up with the chipper winch.well 30 feet up the drum lock disengaged so you know what happened next.he landed on his back on a small pile of brush.amazingly he worked the rest of the day and the next day.amazing.i just shook my head as usual.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow! Glad you are OK Scott, it would suck not being able to bump into you at tradeshows any more.

Willow can be scary at the best. I've had 4 inch limbs bust out pull testing an SRT set. (yes plural, they were 2 crotches, but deflecting in the same direction



scottbaker said:


> The blowing out breath thing...as I undersand it...is that it is better to hit while chest cavity is deflated rather than inflated. Does that really make sense? I don't know.
> Scott



My understanding is that in a highspeed accident, your lungs can burst like a balloon.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 26, 2008)

So if you scream all the way down you get about the same effect right?  

I love this forum...learning something new everyday, just like grandma used to say.


----------



## 1953greg (Feb 27, 2008)

pretty impressive resume' scott

sure glad u can report about it


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Feb 28, 2008)

I really know what you have/are going through.
It takes heart to reveal mistakes; it helps us all remember we are human.
Just like a checker at Wal-Mart, the people who work at Crlcle K/7-11.
Thanks for sharing.
Nevertheless, I will refrain from sharing my many mistakes over 20+ years.
I am saving it for my "Book".
NOT!


----------

